# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Can you fence off Power meter and Gas meter?

## Com_VC

Hi all, 
Just wondering if it would be possible to keep the Power meter and Gas Meter enclosed.  The way it currently is set up there is access to it at all times from the outside.  I am wanting to build a new fence and if possible would like to move the fence line but this would make access to the meters not possible unless someone lets the meter readers in as the gate will be locked. 
I am located in Melbourne, just wondering if anyone is in a similar situation and if you have had any issues. 
Thanks

----------


## Bros

If you are in Queensland you can buy a lock from Ergon that is master keyed to the meter reader keys. Id say contact the supplier

----------


## lazydays

Just did it in QLD. I took my lock to a authorized locksmith and he changed the barrel and gave me a new key. I think it was about $25.

----------


## CraigandKate

Quite common to have meter's fenced off and inaccessable, I am in Melbourne and both mine are behind the front fence and gate and guarded by a "vicious" kelpie. Used to get the odd water meter couldn't be read notice and just had to txt in the reading, but then they upgraded my meter to a wireless read unit and all good since. Never seen a gas meter reader guy it must have similar technology already.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> If you are in Queensland you can buy a lock from Ergon that is master keyed to the meter reader keys.

   

> took my lock to a authorized locksmith and he changed the barrel and gave me a new key. I think it was about $25.

  
Ha 
Learn something every day......

----------


## David.Elliott

Don't need any of this...after about 12 years of having the water and power read, a large, vicious, and quite invisible dog, that we don't own, appeared in our very open fenced yard... 
We got cards from both Synergy and the Water Board in the space of a few weeks indicating they could not read due to the (and I quote) large dog on the property...our neighbour got the same two cards...and they also have no dog... 
FWIW I believe the contract readers cannot be ars#$ to get out of the car so drop a card in the letterbox through the car window. When I rang the Water Board they thought it was a huge laugh...

----------


## lazydays

> Ha 
> Learn something every day......

----------

